# Importing ACR presets



## Saif Azarziz (Jul 15, 2016)

I've just updated my computer and I want to know how to import ACR presets into Lightroom CC


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.   I'm not sure what you mean by ACR presets.  Adjustments made in ACR can be saved as an XMP file.  This is not the same structure as a LR develop preset.  However if you have an XMP sidecar file associated with an image file, it will be applied when you import the image into LR provided the XMP sidecar file and the image file share the same file name. 

If you have an older version of LR and are upgrading to LRCC/LR6, your LR presets will be included automatically when you open the older version catalog. 

If you can explain in more detail what you mean by ACR presets, we can provide more specific help.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2016)

What you could do is the following. Open a raw file in Photoshop/ACR. Apply the preset in ACR and click 'Done'. That will close ACR and save the adjustments in an .xmp file next to the raw file. Import this in Lightroom. Lightroom will apply all the develop settings in the .xmp to the raw you just imported. Now save this as a new preset in Lightroom.


----------

